# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  iskustva iz petrove - za tv

## ivarica

zamolila nas jedna novinarka da preko foruma nadjemo mamu koja bi bila voljna za tv ispricati o porodu i uvjetima u petrovoj bolnici, nazalost preko bolnice nije uspjela doci do rodilja koje su sad tamo

ako neka od vas ima neko ajmo rec nedavno iskustvo (do 6m, 1g) molim da mi se javi na pp ili ovdje 

do sutra

----------


## Alkemicarka

Ja sam rodila tamo, prije mjesec i po. Uvjeti koma, doktori i sestre za 10!

----------


## ivarica

jesi raspolozena za tv?   :Smile:

----------

